# Angel Fish Question



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

My daughter wants to get a couple of Angel Fish. Would they just become supper for my Oscar and other Cichlids, or would the they okay seeing as they are a similar breed? My Oscar is a little over 6 inches long, and the largest of the fish in the tank. He is really layed back, as are the other fish in there, but they have been together since the old smaller tank that they out grew.


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

Not a good idea. I think you have some weird fish. You may not have issues now, but may in the future.

1 Oscar= May eat your rainbow sharks when it gets larger.
2 Blood Parrot Cichlids=May starve or get stressed. Slow eaters & calm.
2 Frontosa Cichlids= may become territorial 
3 Rainbow Sharks = one will do good and then may start teririze the other two which will remain small. sick or stressed. Then some of those may get eaten by the oscar.


Sorry for the bad news. 

However, all is possible and some people have good luck with incomepatible fish. In the long run it depends on the tank, setup & fish.


----------



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the heads up. I'll keep an eye on them, but hopefully they'll stay the way they are. Otherwise, I'll be getting some more tanks.

Thanks again.


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

Just like what Aquaman said, oscars could eat angels for breakfast, lunch and dinner depending on how many there are xD You can remove the two cichlids. The Oscar, and the Frontosa Cichlid. Then you can put in some angels.


----------

